
DARPA’s New Self-Guided Bullets Turn in Mid-Flight Following Their Target (2016) - dgudkov
https://futurism.com/wanteds-curved-bullet-now-a-reality
======
cruella_deville
starting up in the early 80s that makes 36 years developing the technology,
hmmm.

